# How much are BL books worth?



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

As the title says, I have most of the older BL books and some of the boxtree GW books (Deathwing, red thirst, konrad series, ignorant armies beasts in velvet and a few others) and I'm thinking of having a clearout to raise cash for a new army, 
I had a look on amazon and I can't believe people would pay as much as some of the people were asking even if the books were out of print so does anyone know what the going rate for the books are?.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some of those prices are idiots trying to charge an exorbitant price for merchandise that in the end isn't worth that much. Now I'd pay £10 for a copy of _Let the Galaxy Burn!_, but no way in hell am I paying £25 for it. In fact if you've got a copy of that I might be willing to buy it from you.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

depends on condition and where you sell them.

if you sold them to serious readers and collectors:
some really rare books you might get around double max of what the original price is if there in pristine condition.
good condition books that aren't generally rare or sought after you might get half of the original price for them, and rare ones in good condition you'll get about the same price as what you paid.
if there well read and do show this, you might get a quid or two depending on how rare they are.

once you figure out which ones are rare highly sought, which are generally middle of the road sellers, and which ones nobody really wants or needs that badly, you can figure an average price bracket out allot better.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

they're not worth much more than they were originally.

Print on demand is liekly to re-release a bunch of the older stuff, not ot mention if you shop around you can pick it all up dirt cheap on ebay, 

I got myself the Konrad series (boxtree printing) for les than a fiver complete in pretty damn good condition.

Like all things of this nature, your best bet is stick on ebay, and let people do the rest, they are worth as much as people are willing to pay for them and that's about it


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Stuff like _Tactica Imperalis_ and to a lesser extent _Xenology_ (which I own in mint condition-woo!) are where the money is really at.

I saw a copy of _Xenology_ go for £100 on ebay, I picked up my copy on a whim at GW for £15 just after it came out...and it's still out of print years later, just got to hope they don't bring it back like they did with _Insignium Astartes_.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Just don't go selling gold bar furious abyss's. 

In fact, I think you owe humanity if you sell that book online!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i tracked down Xenos, Malleus and Hereticus on ebay really cheap. good condition too!

finding Nightbringer in good nick was bloody hard but, i did find it in near mint but it cost me a little more.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Unless they are signed... and in unread condition. you really are SOL. To put it into perspective: I took a bunch of books (286 books, 236 paperback, 50 hardcover) to a buyer who i've dealt with for ages. The buying price has dropped considerably since i was last there. (perhaps a year ago at least. then i could get about 1 USD per book) I sold all 286 books for a whopping 75 USD... All were in very good to like new condition. Working at a public library (as i do) puts you in touch with a lot of people, and therefore i do a lot of book dealing as well. As i said before, unless they are signed, and in unread condition. you are shit out of luck.

honestly, i'd keep them if i were you. You wouldn't even be able to fund a Tactical Squad with GW's prices where they are...

CP


----------

